# Rate me



## AestheticPrince (Mar 24, 2019)

Pashtun, 19yrs


----------



## androidcel (Mar 24, 2019)

strong fraud game


----------



## AestheticPrince (Mar 24, 2019)

Wdym


----------



## xz90 (Mar 24, 2019)

what the fuck is a Pashtun


----------



## Zeus (Mar 24, 2019)

Take better pictures. Have someone else take it for you, or even better record a video.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Mar 24, 2019)

Pashtuns are basically a tribe from northern pakistan


Zeus said:


> Take better pictures. Have someone else take it for you, or even better record a video.


How do I post videos here




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## xz90 (Mar 24, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Pashtuns are basically a tribe from northern pakistan
> 
> How do I post videos here


streamable.com post there and link it


----------



## AestheticPrince (Mar 24, 2019)

So what's my psl rating


----------



## StressShady (Mar 24, 2019)

Afghanistan


----------



## xz90 (Mar 24, 2019)

you looking good mane


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks like shit tbh. You look kind of aspie aswell


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 24, 2019)

Autism


----------



## AestheticPrince (Mar 24, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Looking good tbh. You look kind of aspie though


I'm tanned in this pic dumbass and my skin tone is basically med


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 24, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> I'm tanned in this pic dumbass and my skin tone is basically med



currycel failo either way u put it


----------



## Zeus (Mar 24, 2019)

Good looking, shave that wannabe beard though. If you live in India come to a 1st world country and girls will be sucking your dick left and right, get your Game down obviously.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Mar 24, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Good looking, shave that wannabe beard though. If you live in India come to a 1st world country and girls will be sucking your dick left and right, get your Game down obviously.


it's a heavy stubble tbh


----------



## Heirio (Mar 24, 2019)

JFL what is this lighting, frauding to the max


----------



## AestheticPrince (Mar 24, 2019)

Natural fucking sunlight cunt


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 24, 2019)

Med skin tone  i have med skin tone you curry shitskin, not you


----------



## AestheticPrince (Mar 24, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Med skin tone  i have med skin tone you curry shitskin, not you


Fuck of low Iq incel bastard, I'm tanmaxxed in the pic you dumbass


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 24, 2019)

Tanmaxxed looking like a piece of shit


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

Watch your mouth newfag.


----------



## Coping (Mar 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Watch your mouth newfag.


?? Who tf is this faggot calling others names AND he posted this in wrong section fucking retarded dog


----------



## Autist (Mar 24, 2019)

Bloated, lean maxx


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 25, 2019)

u look good but stop squinting like a fag and get a real rating not a frauded one


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 25, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> fag


----------



## AspiringChad (Mar 25, 2019)

Why is this not in the rating section tbh?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 25, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Why is this not in the rating section tbh?


Report content
Report reason
rating
Report


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 25, 2019)

6.254568063


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 25, 2019)

Mashallah, how tall?


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 25, 2019)

Bhai , stop squinting. You are a good looking guy but I have seen better looking guys where I live. Your chins just a little bit narrow also how tall. Overall if you are around 5"10 then you are a Chadlite . If taller than 6feet then Chad. You would have been unmogable with a little more wider pallet.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm 6"1.5


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Tanmaxxed looking like a piece of shit


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (Mar 25, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Pashtun, 19yrs


You're like a 7. Still gonna have trouble with these foids of 2019 tho, you gotta be at least an 8 to get any decent/good looking hole


----------



## theropeking (Mar 25, 2019)

Lohitang said:


> Bhai , stop squinting. You are a good looking guy but I have seen better looking guys where I live. Your chins just a little bit narrow also how tall. Overall if you are around 5"10 then you are a Chadlite . If taller than 6feet then Chad. You would have been unmogable with a little more wider pallet.



Jfl at thinking that +2, inches make you Chad. Why do people from third world countries overrate height so much? Is it because your girls are too much obsessrd with tall guys? Srsly where I live a 5'6 guy with a pretty face slaycount mogs a 6'3 guy with an avg face


----------



## androidcel (Mar 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Jfl at thinking that +2, inches make you Chad. Why do people from third world countries overrate height so much? Is it because your girls are too much obsessrd with tall guys? Srsly where I live a 5'6 guy with a pretty face slaycount mogs a 6'3 guy with an avg face


legit, face>>>everything else


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 25, 2019)

Good looking but stop being Indian.
7/10 depending on fraud.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Jfl at thinking that +2, inches make you Chad. Why do people from third world countries overrate height so much? Is it because your girls are too much obsessrd with tall guys? Srsly where I live a 5'6 guy with a pretty face slaycount mogs a 6'3 guy with an avg face


People get so caught up with trying to make an accurate formula that they become overly rigid and spew out stupid nonsense like that. You know a Chad when you see a Chad. You know a Chadlite when you see a Chadlite. Height means you're part of the game. Over 5'6" is insignificant. Face determines the category *as a general rule*.


----------



## Steve bachall (Mar 25, 2019)

Trim your underbeard cause that shit looks nasty if you keep growing it


----------



## Heirio (Mar 25, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Natural fucking sunlight cunt


Fucking lol, I don't care if its natural sunlight you retard, im saying why the fuck would you take a picture with it covering half your faggot squinting ass face. Take a normal picture in normal lighting if you want a real rating and not have people jerk off the version of you that you wish you were.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Jfl at thinking that +2, inches make you Chad. Why do people from third world countries overrate height so much? Is it because your girls are too much obsessrd with tall guys? Srsly where I live a 5'6 guy with a pretty face slaycount mogs a 6'3 guy with an avg face


Because it is one of the few things young people here can change with chemicals.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 25, 2019)

Heirio said:


> Fucking lol, I don't care if its natural sunlight you retard, im saying why the fuck would you take a picture with it covering half your faggot squinting ass face. Take a normal picture in normal lighting if you want a real rating and not have people jerk off the version of you that you wish you were.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 25, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Good looking but stop being Indian.
> 7/10 depending on fraud.




Lmao stop being Indian


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 25, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Because it is one of the few things young people here can change with chemicals.


Only if they are openplatecels


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 25, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> Only if they are openplatecels


Yea, people here are 17 yo on average form what I have seen.


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 25, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Yea, people here are 17 yo on average form what I have seen.


I know you have probably told me this before but could any of my growth plates still be open at age 19.5? Like neck, spine, etc? And could growth in those plates add to my height at all?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 25, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> I know you have probably told me this before but could any of my growth plates still be open at age 19.5? Like neck, spine, etc? And could growth in those plates add to my height at all?


Spine and clavicles are most likely open, legs are closed.

Do you want a tag in the height thread?


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 25, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Spine and clavicles are most likely open, legs are closed.
> 
> Do you want a tag in the height thread?


Oui


----------

